# A/V receiver denon 7.2 vs yamaha 7.2 vs marantz



## gopi_16 (Mar 9, 2013)

Friends
Pl guide me to the best av r's among denon, yamaha marantz receivers.i m confused in selecting the best one. Price is not factor to me.


----------



## eurovw89 (Feb 25, 2010)

i am looking for the same info....went into a local Bestbuy and really liked the sound of the Denon X4000


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

gopi_16 said:


> Friends
> Pl guide me to the best av r's among denon, yamaha marantz receivers.i m confused in selecting the best one. Price is not factor to me.


The Denon AVR-4520CI.

Home Theater Shack review.

I can't say about Yamaha but the Denon 4520CI beats out the Marantz SR series of AVRs. The X4000 is an excellent budget minded choice.


----------



## littlejohn74 (Feb 11, 2014)

@OP: I'm not entirely sure if your question is genuine or otherwise. But lets assume it is a genuine question...
There is no such thing as the "best", even when money is not an obstacle. However, it is possible to acheive the "best" for your purpose or situation.
So if you are truelyseeking advice from fellow forum members, then you will need to add more info, such as primary use HT or 2ch, what percentage of each? Room size, other equipment, etc etc etc..


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

littlejohn74 said:


> *There is no such thing as the "best"*, even when money is not an obstacle. However, it is possible to acheive the "best" for your purpose it situation.
> So if you are truly seeking advice from fellow forum members, then you will need to add more info, such as primary use HT or 2ch, what percentage of each? Room size, other equipment, etc etc etc..


Exactly.
Gopi, welcome to the forum. As littlejohn74 indicated, far more information is needed to even begin figuring what might be "best", for _your_ particular needs.

cheers


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

Don't worry Gopi, if you buy a 4520CI or it's pending update release, you won't be disappointed in either stereo/home theater, multi-room application, inputs/outputs, amplifier section, iOS needs or multi-channel home theater use. Look to reviews and bench tests to see if any of the mentioned AVRs meet with your needs.

And yes, welcome to Home Theater Shack.

If it gets too heavy around here for you, you can lighten it up by going to PM and ask questions of individuals in private so it will help you avoid the ones who like to go out of their way to make you feel uncomfortable with your questions and replies.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Best can only be described as the feature set of the AVRs which best fits your needs and what you think is the easiest to use. Sonically, without the room correction facilities turned off, they will sound identical but one can only achieve this realization in a blind listening test where one does not know which receiver is currently being tested. Sighted tests brings too much bias into the equation.

IHO, Yamaha has the most enviable reputation for customer service and reliability but the Denon and Marantz are very close behind them. You really can't lose going with any of the ones you've listed. Just make sure that you are comfortable with the feature set and ease of use.


----------



## gopi_16 (Mar 9, 2013)

Friends 
Thanks for some swift response and decent info.
My room size is of 20X16 feet. My requirement is hear good sound and the gadget shouldnt get outdated for atleast 5 yrs in the ever changing electronic world.


----------



## gopi_16 (Mar 9, 2013)

Currently room has a 46" sony tv, a Wii set up, DVD player, a direct to home(DTH) connection. Along with the AVR i also intend to buy good speakers (sub woofers and tall speakers) brand yet to decide. Would u pl recommend some good speakers as well.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

gopi_16 said:


> Would u pl recommend some good speakers as well.


For home theater, I'm a Klipsch kinda guy. I'm a fanboy of many speakers, including Martin Logan and Legacy. The forum moderator is a speaker manufacture also and may be able to chime in with some recommendations.

In my opinion, the three most important speakers in a system is the center channel and a pair of subwoofers. After choosing a center channel, match the rest of your budget for mains and surrounds, based on the price of your center channel. We use a Klipsch RC-64 II for our center channel. Of the many center channels we've had (five), it's by far the best/most expensive.

I know there are those who will argue with the above wisdom but I'm trying to keep it simple to move your question forward.

One can trim the price by going with b-stock, which our's was or by dickering over the price while on the phone. We paid about $900.00 delivered at Acoustic Sound Design in Las Vegas.

One can also trim the price of AVRs and Blu-Ray players by going with refurbished AVRs like what can be found at Accessories4less.

Subwoofers are the most enigmatic speaker in a sound system but choosing a subwoofer is easier than expected. Quality subwoofer sound, sufficient to fill a large space is going cost as there's no getting around this point but there are many internet direct companies to choose from, all of which have stellar online reputations such as Hsu, Power Sound Audio, SVS and Rythmik to list a few.

In the end, it's all about the Benjamins and how many of them you're willing to spend to make it happen.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

gopi_16 said:


> Would u pl recommend some good speakers as well.


Without knowing your budget, I would start looking at PSB's Image series speakers and up depending on budget. PSB speakers are very versatile and are top notch in both Home Theater and music listening application because of their linearity. For subs, I would look at Rythmik, SVS, HSU, and Outlaw. 

The order of speakers (Beeman and I don't agree on this :unbelievable:  ) is to get your left/right speakers and a sub. Get the center channel from the same make and model as your left and right speakers and then the surrounds. If your listening position is directly in front of the display with less than 15-20 degrees off center, you could put off getting the center channel until the very end getting the surrounds first.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Well, I agree with Bee, and 3db on a few things. I most definitely would get the best mains (sorry Bee!) for your budget, which you said was not mostly not a concern. Then select the rest of your speakers from the same family centered around those. They'll be easier to timbre match that way. Way too many speaker manufacturers to list here, but I do agree with bee in the klipsch for cinema. Psb, also. Personally I've been interested lately in golden ear technologies. The company was founded by Sandy Gross, who also founded Definitive technologies, and was part of Polk audio when they were young. The Golden Ears use ribbon tweeters and the towers have powered subwoofer sections. This is beneficial for a number of reasons. I am a big fan of that type of tower, but I would still put in at least one dedicated sub to augment their performance even further. All the sub makers you named make some very capable subs. How much bass can you buy? If your susceptible to buyers remorse, this is not a place to shortcut. I like SVS cylinders (have 2), but also would shop at PSA, and rhythmik. If you want all in one, SVS makes speakers also. And don't forget our other Canadian friends Axiom audio who make speakers and subs too, which are regarded highly. Sorry for the blab session, just had a couple extra minutes. You will find many qualified answers, and many qualified, friendly ppl here. Good luck!
Will


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

Axiom for surrounds are great QS8 , but on the subs i would shop elsewhere


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I would look at getting your front 3 speakers from the same Manufacturer and model series if possible. Ideally you want all your speakers to be voiced the same. I also would look into getting at least 2 subs for your room... Even if you are happy with the spl of one sub, a second sub will help smooth the bass throughout the room.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Almadacr said:


> Axiom for surrounds are great QS8 , but on the subs i would shop elsewhere


Truth be told, I would too. I mainly suggested that in case he wanted to consolidate his shopping, not necessarily performance only. Sometimes that matters I think. ...sometimes not!


----------



## exlabdriver (Mar 8, 2014)

Actually, Axiom has just released an updated line of subs - V4 series - that might be worth looking at. 

Many find that they are too pricey as contrasted to the other fine competitors in the marketplace; however, the pair of outstanding EP400V3s that I use in my tube amp driven, music only system, are worth every penny to me...

TAM


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

willis7469 said:


> I most definitely would get the best mains (sorry Bee!) for your budget, which you said was not mostly not a concern.


Actually, we're in agreement. I would get the best mains to support the best center channel. All I suggest, pick the center channel and two subwoofers first, allowing the speaker system to blossom from there.


----------



## phazewolf (Feb 5, 2012)

With home theater equipment you should set a budget. You can spend a lot on just speakers.

Some people are happy with $200 for speakers and can't hear the difference between them and a pair that cost 10k for a pair. 

Myself I would spend my money on my front 3 speakers and get what sounds best to me and then get the rest of the setup to properly support what you got.

With a budget for speakers processor and whatever else you may want then people will be able to provide you with detailed help.

For as a example. $8000 for speakers, $3000 for AVR. You get the idea.

My friend just spent 17k on speakers and he is happy with it to where I know lots of people who would at the most spend maybe $1000

Good luck


----------



## littlejohn74 (Feb 11, 2014)

phazewolf said:


> With home theater equipment you should set a budget. You can spend a lot on just speakers.
> 
> Some people are happy with $200 for speakers and can't hear the difference between them and a pair that cost 10k for a pair.
> 
> ...


+1 on what he said.. LCR first as most of the material comes through these channels. I tend to audition LR Mains first, then get the matching centre.
As for AVRs, audition a few brands that tickle your fancy. Over the past 10-15 years, I've owned quite a few. My first AVR was Yamaha DSP-A1, which I loved to the moon and back. It was a game changer at the time. I then tried Pioneed, Onkyo, Denon another Pionner. None gave be the buzz I had with the DSP-A1. I now have a Yamaha CX-A5000 driving 2xCrown XLS2000 for LCR and using the Pioneer AX10i Power stage to drive the rest. I haven't been wowed like this in a long long long time. Will probably replace the AX10i with a couple more Crowns in the not too distant future. Right after I get a couple SB13-Ultras


----------

